

Mesosphere Google Cloud Platform, Integrates Google’s Kubernetes - preillyme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/mesosphere-comes-to-the-google-cloud-platform-integrates-googles-kubernetes-project/

======
preillyme
The main idea behind Mesosphere has always been to allow developers to treat a
data center like a single computer — with Mesos and other software packages
abstracting much of the basic devops work away. Some companies that currently
use Mesos are Twitter and Airbnb.

